# Meat slicer help?



## philinnm (Oct 31, 2013)

I've got a related question for everyone. I've bought and now returned two slicers that just didn't cut the mustard. Well, maybe they'd be OK with mustard. But for slicing this stuff, they absolutely were bad news. Fortunately I bought them from Gander mountain online who has a good return policy. They weren't the cheapo's either. $120 range and a well known brand (Waring Pro 800), but they were only 130 Watt motors, made in China, the metal was thin, the motor weak, and the plastic brittle. I was having to hang on to the base with one arm (bad bad bad!) while trying to slice some smoked beef for sammies,  and while they said 1/32 inch to 5.8th inch, there was no way I could get 1/32 inch.. So, which specific models are everyone using, are you plumb happy with it, where did you buy it, and finally, what kind of $$ are we talking. I can keep slicing by hand, but that gets real tiresome!. Thanks! Phil


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 31, 2013)

I have a Hobart that was handed down to me.

Works great, my advise would to be to look for older slicers.

They would be better made rather than buy new.


----------



## bama bbq (Oct 31, 2013)

Phil brings up a great question.  I also want to be able to "shave" cured meats but not go broke investing a small fortune in a  commercial slicer. I'd like to hear what you folks say about this.


----------



## little smokey (Oct 31, 2013)

Bama BBQ said:


> Phil brings up a great question. I also want to be able to "shave" cured meats but not go broke investing a small fortune in a commercial slicer. I'd like to hear what you folks say about this.


What he said.


----------



## junkcollector (Oct 31, 2013)

i've owned several slicers over the years. after being disgusted with each and every one of them, i just watched craigs list and searched it using search tempest to find one. took me 2-3 weeks to find one, but eventually found a prehistoric (60s/early 70s vintage) berkel deli slicer. cost me $200 cash and a 3 hour drive one way. took car at 30mpg, took 2 of us to put it into the trunk, no having to hold it to slice. has built in sharpener. no auto feed, all by hand is the bad part. I also have about $40 in gas, and another $50 in food for the trip if ya want to count everything. took wife n kids, they gotta eat. 

yes you can get off the shelf units cheaper and even delivered to your door, but in the grand scheme of life, which is going to do you better? mine will last me the rest of my life plus it will shave meat PAPER THIN up to 1/4-3/8 thick. other brand slicers can be gotten usually $200-500 range. you will need some extra space for a slicer of this size though. its not a little unit like gander mtn sells.













DSC_0014small.jpg



__ junkcollector
__ Mar 3, 2013


----------



## smokinmad (Oct 31, 2013)

I'm with the "smoke Junkie"........You get what you pay for...All manufactures make today is $h!+....Cheap junk......You will never regret spending a lil' extra on a Commercial Meat Slicer...especially if your makin' your own Smoked Deli Meats.....besides ..after the wife uses it once and sees how easy that was.....She will forgive you....and if she don't...get rid of her...ok maybe you better not listen to that one...lol...Good Luck

Ron


----------



## boykjo (Oct 31, 2013)

Your not going to find a new commercial grade slicer in the 150 dollar range. Look around on craigslist and be patient. Try to find a used one in the 250 to 500 dollar range and get one with a sharpener. Here's mine..... http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/105689/my-new-slicer-updated-pics

How about filling out you location in your profile. Its times like these the people around you will be of help to ya........... NM is pretty big

Thanks

Joe


----------



## smokinmad (Oct 31, 2013)

Phil...you might also try and find a used restaurant equipment store.....


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 31, 2013)

Watch for auctions of butcher shops or restaurants.


----------



## philinnm (Oct 31, 2013)

Thanks. I'm pretty much doing things everyone suggested. Still hoping for a deal somewhere, somehow.

Oh... I'm in central NM...  Albuquerque


----------



## palladini (Oct 31, 2013)

I am side here with everyone that says spend the cash for good used one or go pro.  I too bought several slicers and soon found out they are not cut out to do dick.  Then in a city about 50 miles from home one day, in a store that caters to restaurants, I found a heavy duty slicer for under $350, (the price on it $349) asked if that was the price and they said if took it away that day, I could have it for $250.  That was the best $250 I have ever spent.  I love, my Neighbour loves it also. ( I cut up his meat for him from time to time)

This is the model I bought that day













ProdLG_GC10.jpg



__ palladini
__ Jul 23, 2013






It does not move, comes totally apart for cleaning and has a sharpener.  This will cut to paper thin.  You would find this size in a small sandwich shop.


----------



## junkcollector (Nov 1, 2013)

albaquerky huh? I come through there a few times a year. if everything goes smoothly i'll be coming through in january. 

if ya wanna check out lexington ky craigslist there is a very nice looking vintage globe with built in sharpener for $300, was listed 10/30. my brother is only a hour or so away from it. i don't care a bit to help ya out if you wanted to get one over on this side of the country. their very common out this way used. i can throw it on a pallet and ship it to you, there is also a VERY inexpensive shipping system called Uship, I could list it there and let shippers bid on it. or can throw it in car and bring in Jan as I come through. 

Just offerin if you don't find something  out your way.


----------



## smokint (Nov 1, 2013)

I have the Avantco SL310 10" got if from the WEBstaurantStore works great for my needs.

Troy


----------



## smokeamotive (Nov 1, 2013)

Palladini said:


> I am side here with everyone that says spend the cash for good used one or go pro.  I too bought several slicers and soon found out they are not cut out to do dick.  Then in a city about 50 miles from home one day, in a store that caters to restaurants, I found a heavy duty slicer for under $350, (the price on it $349) asked if that was the price and they said if took it away that day, I could have it for $250.  That was the best $250 I have ever spent.  I love, my Neighbour loves it also. ( I cut up his meat for him from time to time)
> 
> This is the model I bought that day
> 
> ...


----------



## philinnm (Jul 12, 2014)

Thanks. bought one at sportsmans warehouse that seems to be doing the job.


----------



## talan64 (Jul 12, 2014)

I have a Chef Choice 630 with both serrated and smooth blades.  The serrated blade will cut frozen meat (although not deep frozen), and the smooth blade will cut paper thin for sammies.  I would love to get a "full size" slicer, like a Hobart, but can't justify the expense.

Here is the one I have:













632new.jpg



__ talan64
__ Jul 12, 2014


----------



## goliath (Jul 12, 2014)

KEEP LOOKING .....

i picked up this 4 yr old Hobart 2812 off Craigslist. thought it was a misprint on the price.

i do a long winded thread on it ....  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/165023/my-new-toy

ended up just finishing off a new sausage building station in my basement for it to sit on. too big to fit under the kitchen cupboards and over 80 pounds !!!!

next time i crank up some sausage i will show my complete workstation i built. I KNOW HOW EVERYONE LOVES PICTURES HERE ...  HA HA HA

Goliath


----------



## venture (Jul 12, 2014)

I don't have a good slicer.

I am limping along with a cheapie.

Depending on your age, I would advise saving up to get a really good unit.  If you are younger, of course?

If you are not doing it already?  Hanging around here will get you makin bacon.

Look for a heavy duty unit with a long throw.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## timstalltaletav (Jul 13, 2014)

I can tell you what not to buy...  the Cabela's Pro 180 slicer.  What a piece of sh#t!  I have no problem seeing why it's always 90% off in the flyers.  If anyone paid full price for that junk, I feel bad for them...

It may be the worst piece of equipment I've ever bought from Cabelas.   Nothing else I've ever bought there (probably $50k worth of gear over the years) has ever been a problem,  but this slicer... well.... all I can say is read the reviews.


----------



## jginsberg (Oct 30, 2014)

I just got a Weston 9" meat slicer. I really like it so far. I am having one issue with it and after looking at other models, I think I'd have it with any. Also not sure if it possible to use the slicer wrong, but nonetheless here is my problem..

After slicing my product, it wants to stick to the blade. After you get past the halfway point of the blade (which the front side the blade goes DOWN against the body of the slicer) whatever sticks to the blade wants to go flying off the back of the slicer. So after the product is about halfway sliced, I have to grip it to keep it from going off the back of the slicer.

Any thoughts, ideas, help?


----------



## rexster314 (Oct 30, 2014)

I found my 1612 Hobart on Craigslist first part of Sept. for 150$. Cleaned up and works perfect, even came with the knife sharpener. Don't get the very first thing you see unless you get a deal. I watched CL for about 6 months before finding this one that was about 60 miles away.













2014-10-09%2020.07.26.jpg



__ rexster314
__ Oct 9, 2014


----------



## crazymoon (Oct 30, 2014)

rexster314 said:


> I found my 1612 Hobart on Craigslist first part of Sept. for 150$. Cleaned up and works perfect, even came with the knife sharpener. Don't get the very first thing you see unless you get a deal. I watched CL for about 6 months before finding this one that was about 60 miles away.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## goliath (Oct 30, 2014)

hmmmm
i have had 2 slicers now and both have a deflector lets call it, the guides the meat away from the blade in the rear. reading some reviews of your slicer you are not the only one that has experienced this. also if you par freeze the meat 1st it sliced more uniform and much easier.

Goliath


----------

